
“Estimated loss of global revenue due to blocked ads during 2015 was $21.8B” [pdf] - johnnaka
http://downloads.pagefair.com/reports/2015_report-the_cost_of_ad_blocking.pdf
======
JoeAltmaier
"Estimated money saved due to time that would have been wasted by ads: $1T"

